# Realtek PCIe GBE family controller causing system crashes?



## yx241 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have been experiencing frequent system crashes when using a cabled internet connection on my computer in at least 3 locations (2 different countries). It's the kind of crash where the screen freezes completely, any sound playing at the moment of the crash also "freezes" (repeats the particular split second ad infinitum) and the computer is not responsive to any input other than the power switch.

No such crashes occur, however, when I use wireless internet connections. Hence my speculation that my NIC is the cause.

I have associated the crashes with high instantaneous network usages but there have been times when the computer crashes when I'm not using the internet at all, barring any background processes.

My NIC model is Realtek PCIe GBE family controller and it's driver version is 6.241.623.2010.

Thanks in advance for any helpful input.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi yx241,

Common cause of the crash can either be after you have done the driver update. If this is the case you may do the 'Roll back driver' from Device Manager.

or....your NIC driver needs to be updated. You may download the most recent driver from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## yx241 (Dec 22, 2010)

2xg said:


> Hi yx241,
> 
> Common cause of the crash can either be after you have done the driver update. If this is the case you may do the 'Roll back driver' from Device Manager.
> 
> or....your NIC driver needs to be updated. You may download the most recent driver from the manufacturer's site.


Thanks for the help but sadly I have already tried rolling back/ updating to no avail. I guess it's something I'll have to live with after all..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't think it's a good idea. Try replacing it, NIC's are very reasonable nowadays.


> I guess it's something I'll have to live with after all..


----------

